# Howdy from Texas!



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello all, my name is Ashley and I live in north Texas. I work for a dog breeder/exhibitor and I also work at a vet clinic...in addition to going to going to school part-time. You could say I lead a busy life.  I have 5 dogs (1 is a foster) and have had mice in the past. I can't really say what sparked my re-interest in them, but I am interested in color genetics in dogs, so I began looking into mice color genetics. I thought it'd be an interesting "hobby" to breed for certain color variations, so I now have 5 mice (1 buck, 4 does) from Petco. I would have preferred to have gotten them from a good breeder, but to my knowledge there are none in the immediate area.

I'm interested to learn more about proper mouse care and breeding from this forum. I've done a great deal of reading already, but would like to see other peoples opinions. I'm especially interested to learn more about culling, as from what I have read so far I think it's something I will probably do. I should also note that some of the mice produced will be feeders (no reptiles for me though!).

Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome :wavesanta


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum
:welcome1


----------



## Kaley (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, what is your dog breed?


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got miniature schnauzers! They're pretty great but the grooming can be a pain.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Ashley  Are you a vet tech? Oooh and what do you feed your mice to if you've no reps? :cheesesansanta


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

I tech and do reception.  My boyfriends' brothers skink, and some snakes that are "pets" at the vet clinic.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! Hope to see you around.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

